# Holiday side dish that is vegetarian and wheat/ gluten free.



## larry_stewart (Dec 1, 2007)

Hi,
I was invited to my sisters for the holidays and was told that I was responsible for bringing a side dish.  There will be guests who are vegetarian ( my family) and guest who has allergies to gluten.  Id like to make something that everyone can eat.  Any suggestions ??


Larry


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Dec 1, 2007)

A wonderful lentil soup would make a great side, as would many bean dishes.  Of course rice and beans make up a complete protien and so would add not only great flavor, but nutritonal value as well.  Another flavor favorite is a good three-bean salad.  When done right, it is refreshingly light, with bold flavor that awakens the taste buds.

Here's a couple of recipes that I'm throwing together in my head right now.

Three bean Salad
Ingredients:
1 can whole green beans, drained
1 can whole waxed beans, drained (optional)
1 can garbazo beans (chick peas) drained
1 can deep-red kidney beans, drained and rinsed
1/2 sweet vidalia onion, slice in half from side to side, and into 5 slices top-bottom
1 tsp. celery seed
1/2 cup ice water
1/4 cup rice vinegar
3 tbs. sugar or Splenda

Combine all ingredients.  Stir and taste the liquor.  Adjust the vinegar and sweetener to taste.  There should be a bit of a bite from the vinegar that is ballanced by the sweetener.  Refrigerate overnight to let all the flavors blend.  Many people add salad oil to this dish, but I don't.  Let all of the flavors speak up loud and clear.

You can also add ingredients to this such as whole kernal corn, diced-fresh tomato, other kinds of beans, etc.  But then it becomes something other than 3-bean salad.  I like it without all of the possible extras.  

Rice and Beans:
1/2 cup brown, long grain rice
1/4 cup wild rice
1/2 cup black beans, drained and rinsed
1/2 cup red beans, drained and rinsed
2 tsp. vegetable soup base
2 cloves minced garlic
1 medium, yellow onion, sliced
2 tbs. sunflower oil
2 1/2 cups water

Heat the oil in a 2 quart pot until fragrant.  Add the rice and stir for about 3 minutes over medium heat.  Add the other ingredients, all at the same time.  Bring to a boil, then turn the heat to low.  Cover and cook for 45 minutes.

Remove the lid and test the rice.  If not tender yet, add another 1/4 cup water and simmer with the lid on for another 15 minutes.  Remove from heat and serve with the main course.

Stuffed peppers, or cabbage rolls are great for a vegetarian side.  Fill with tomato and herbed and spicy rice, or polenta.

Asparagus with a lemon/dill, or lemon/tarragon sauce is good too.

If you want to get a bit more fancy, grilled portabella mushroom caps that have been drizzled with EVOO are wonderful.  you can also add mushrooms to any of the above recipe ideas.

So there's at least a bit to get you thinking.  Soups, veggie chowders, rice & beans, lentils, etc.  Hope this helps.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## auntieshelly (Dec 1, 2007)

Nice suggestions, Goodweed.  I like the idea of getting protein into a vegetarian/gluten free dish.  
Larry ~ Here are a few suggestions for just plain vegetarian/gluten free dishes. How about scalloped potatoes or twice baked potatoes?  I have a good recipe for a broccoli salad with dried cranberries -- looks great for Christmas.  Have you thought of carrot/raisin salad or a waldorf salad with both red and green apples for a festive look?  How about cabbage -- red and green in a slaw or cooked with apples?  Sweet potato/apple casserole is always popular, too. You could also make a baked cauliflower casserole with cheesy, breadcrumb topping.  Hey, a Ceasar salad would be very tasty!  And the list goes on and on ....


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Dec 1, 2007)

auntieshelly said:


> How about scalloped potatoes or twice baked potatoes? I have a good recipe for a broccoli salad with dried cranberries -- looks great for Christmas. Have you thought of carrot/raisin salad or a waldorf salad with both red and green apples for a festive look? How about cabbage -- red and green in a slaw or cooked with apples? Sweet potato/apple casserole is always popular, too. You could also make a baked cauliflower casserole with cheesy, breadcrumb topping. Hey, a Ceasar salad would be very tasty! And the list goes on and on ....



I love your suggestions.  But we are still waiting to hear from Larry just how gegetarian he wants to get.  If the people eating the food are strict vegetarians, then any mayonaise based sald dressing are out, as they contain egg.  Dairy products like butter and milk would be a no-no as well.  But soy milk and margerine could be substitued.  Even gelatin would be out as it's made from collagen, a product derived by boiling cartilage, bones, and connecting tissue from skelatal parts.

Vegetarian, though difficult, is not impossible.  There are a host of sides that can be made from members of the bean, grain (including rice), and vegetable ingredients.  Think of things like artichokes, gaspacho, soups, fried green tomatoes, veggie casseroles, stuffed veggies (squash, especially the winter varieties), fruits, mellons.  Sauces can be made from fruits and veggies as well. Then there are recipes for tofu smoothies, or veggie smoothies, a thousand ways to make potatoes, etc.  There are veggies like beets, rutabeggas, turnips, celery root, parsnips, carrots drizzled with honey, nuts and various seeds, sweet confections, sorbet's, frozen bananna dipped in chocolate and nuts, caramel apples.  The list could go on forever.

He just needs to avoid anything with wheat, dairy, and meat/poultry/fish.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## auntieshelly (Dec 1, 2007)

Thanks, Goodweed. 
Okay, Larry, let us know if you are cooking for vegetarians who will eat dairy or are they vegans who do not eat any dairy or animal foods?  We'll be able to make better suggestions if we know.  Hey, here's something for everyone -- a huge fruit platter with every kind of fruit you are able to find in the grocery store.  Slice and arrange in a decorative fashion and everyone should enjoy it!!!


----------



## Jeff G. (Dec 1, 2007)

Sweet potatoes, cooked up with brown sugar, marshmallows etc...  
Pretty standard holiday side dish..


----------



## Katie H (Dec 1, 2007)

Jeff G. said:


> Sweet potatoes, cooked up with brown sugar, marshmallows etc...
> Pretty standard holiday side dish..



Jeff,  make  mashed  sweet potatoes  with the brown sugar, add  some   heavy cream and  some  bourbon.  By the time  they are ready, you  won't need the marshmallows.


----------



## merstar (Dec 1, 2007)

*Curried Couscous Salad With Dried Cranberries*

This is excellent, colorful, and great for the holidays. It's gluten-free, vegetarian, and low fat. I chill it for longer than the 1 hour indicated, about 4-5 hours.

Curried Couscous Salad with Dried Cranberries Recipe - Beans - MyRecipes.com


----------



## merstar (Dec 1, 2007)

*Citrus Green Bean Salad*

This is another excellent side dish. I use creamy Dijon instead of grainy mustard,  a little less oil, less salt, etc. Also, I halve the green beans instead of cutting them in 1-inch pieces:
Cooks Recipes | Citrus Green Bean Salad Recipe


----------



## larry_stewart (Dec 1, 2007)

The vegetarians here wont eat  meat ( beef, pork, chicken, fish ...) but are not vegans, so eggs, cheese, milk are ok.

I thin it is going to be very casual ( bagels, egg salad, chicken salad...stuff like this )

The side dish I want to bring, I want it to be available for all to eat.

Everything suggested so far looks great.  I still have a few weeks to decide, so keep the suggestions coming 

Thanks a lot .

larry


----------



## auntdot (Dec 1, 2007)

How about a shroom recipe?  There are a zillion ways to cook them and they are all good.


----------



## Bilby (Dec 2, 2007)

One of my regular dishes is a warm vegetable salad in aioli.  This allows you to use any vegetables that are in season (or to clear out your fridge!) but you can go more upmarket with imported items if you rather. Usually mine includes potato, sweet potato or pumpkin, broccoli, and cauliflower cut into bite size chunks, everything cooked individually so the flavours don't meld at this stage. Now if I am having it at home, I cook the veges fully, but if I am taking it to someone else's place, I will only par-cook them and finish them off in the microwave there (just be careful not to overcook). The aioli wants to be added just before serving but while the veges are hot.  That way you don't use as much aioli.  Always goes down well and looks colourful and can be varied so much from your choice of vegetables to the addition of fresh herbs or even some grated parmesan on top.

I also like (fresh) steamed asparagus spears in a mustard vinaigrette.  Broccolini can also be used here instead.


----------



## auntieshelly (Dec 2, 2007)

Thanks for getting back to us, Larry.  There are lots of good suggestions here.  It almost sounds like you will be going to a brunch rather than a large holiday meal. How about desserts?  Fresh fruit or sorbet?  Nuts, fruit and cheese platter? I have a great recipe for a flourless chocolate cake (a little like a souffle) if you want it.


----------



## larry_stewart (Dec 2, 2007)

At this point , im leaning towards the bean salad , cauliflower - cheese casserole , and i was also thinking maybe a rice stuffed pepper.  I like he mushroom idea also, just trying to think of something creative.  

Ill get back to u when i decide 

larry


----------



## *amy* (Dec 2, 2007)

larry_stewart said:


> The vegetarians here wont eat meat ( beef, pork, chicken, fish ...) but are not vegans, so eggs, cheese, milk are ok.
> 
> I thin it is going to be very casual ( bagels, egg salad, chicken salad...stuff like this )
> 
> ...


 
Hi Larry. Sounds like a casual menu. Have lots of veggie ideas, but looked up gluten-free, & not sure what foods would be acceptable by all. Might want to check out special diets (think there is a catagory here), or gluten free websites and/or products.

With a menu of bagels, egg salad, chicken salad, I would lean toward a green salad, potato salad (red potato & green bean salad), pasta salad, crunchy apple salad, potato, zuke or carrot pancakes. Wanted to mention a squash casserole or roasted brussels sprouts (any roasted veggies), but not sure how that would go with the menu.

A few more ideas/thoughts - tomato, cucumber & red onion salad, marinated mushrooms, Caprese salad (or caprese salad w green beans), green beans/lemon/juice & pine nuts, stuffed roasted onions or tomatoes. For the menu you mentioned, I would go with a layered salad, pasta salad or potato salad.  Eggpant rollatini is another suggestion - or how about caponata.


----------



## SierraCook (Dec 5, 2007)

Larry, a friend made this recipe when I was visiting her home.  I think that it work would for your meal.  I forgot to mention that don't forget to buy gluten free noodles.  I have seen them in stores like Trader Joe's or a health food store.

*Penne with Roasted Corn and Poblano, Avocado, and Tomatoes
*
2 Poblano (Pasilla) peppers
2 red bell peppers
2 ears shucked corn
2 tbsp. fresh lime juice
1 tablespoon extra virgin olive oil
1 teaspoon salt
1/2 teaspoon ground black pepper
1/2 teaspoon cumin
1 garlic clove minced
4 cups cooked whole-wheat penne pasta (drained and cooled)
2 cups halved grape tomatoes
1 cup finely chopped red onion
1/4 cup chopped fresh cilantro
1 cup chopped avocado

Preheat broiler. Cut poblanos and bell peppers in half in lengthwise; remove stems and membranes. Place pepper halves skin side up on a foil-lined baking sheet, flatten with hand. Add ears of corn to baking sheet. Broil 18 minutes or until peppers are blackened and corn is lightly browned, turning corn occasionally. Place peppers in resealable plastic bag and seal. Let stand for 10 minutes. Peel and coarsely chop the peppers. Cut kernels from ears of corn.

Combine lime juice, olive oil, salt, black pepper, cumin, and garlic in a large bowl and stir. Add peppers, corn, pasta, and remaining ingredients. Toss and chill until ready to serve. Makes 8 servings.


----------



## Jeff G. (Dec 5, 2007)

Katie E said:


> Jeff,  make  mashed  sweet potatoes  with the brown sugar, add  some   heavy cream and  some  bourbon.  By the time  they are ready, you  won't need the marshmallows.



Oh man.... just changed my recipe!!!


----------



## auntdot (Dec 5, 2007)

How about deep fried artichoke hearts?


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 5, 2007)

merstar said:


> This is excellent, colorful, and great for the holidays. It's gluten-free, vegetarian, and low fat. I chill it for longer than the 1 hour indicated, about 4-5 hours.
> 
> Curried Couscous Salad with Dried Cranberries Recipe - Beans - MyRecipes.com



Couscous is made from wheat and so is not gluten-free: Gluten-Free Diet: Grains and Flours 

If you go with pasta, make sure it's not made from wheat.

This site is by a woman with celiac disease (gluten allergy): Karina's Kitchen Recipe Index Tons of great recipes there. HTH.


----------

